# Increasing Animosity?



## William Ronald (Aug 26, 2002)

Is it me, or does it seem there is a bit more tension in the threads at EN World of late? It seems that the moderators (who are doing a GREAT job, by the way) seem to be spending more time trying to get people to stop personal attacks on each other.

I love a good debate, but I see no reason for it to become personal.  Sadly, I see this happening more often, and it is making EN World a little less enjoyable for me.  It is possible to disagree with someone without being disagreeable.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Peace, Love and Understanding (and the Chicago Gameday #3) should help to curb that sort of ill-will...


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 26, 2002)

Much more name calling, and Will may get ill.   Of course my attempting to sing anything by Elvis Costello (or anyone else) may make people ill.

Mark, I will double check my schedule later and get back to you on the EN World Chicago Gameday. (I think I should be able to make it.)

I am just a little tired of people calling each other "morons."  While I do disagree with people every now and then, I try to treat them with respect.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 26, 2002)

There's always the "Ignore" option.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2002)

I htink it just comes and goes in waves.  You get a couple of months of bickering, then a couple of months when it'll be more quiet.  The nature of the internet, I'm afraid - constantly in flux.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 26, 2002)

Nah. Same as normal, I think; less than normal, if anything. You may just be noticing it in threads that the moderators haven't seen yet.

When problems arise, drop a moderator a line (or click on the Notify Moderators button). Insults aren't cool, and there's no need to stand for them on a board where we actually tend to like the other members.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2002)

Seems the same friendly place as before.. maybe after *The Book of Vile Darkness* comes out we'll see more backstabbing.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 26, 2002)

Salutatons,

I have not noticed any change in tone from any other time, but I have noticed a lot of new people I have not noticed before are posting now.

When my tongue grows a little acerbic, I try to apologize in the forum or (as I did this morning) in email if the topic is locked.

It is best to keep the peace then protect my pride. heh

FD


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2002)

Only a moron like you would notice something like this! 



Just kidding!  Seriously, I think like Morrus said, we're in one of the "troughs" right now. The flow may SEEM like we have more acerbic posters, but the truth is probably that it's mostly different posters at different times. Everything from bad days, personal issues, to late gaming product releases can set people off.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 26, 2002)

I currently get around 1 e-mail complaint per day, on the average. Which is a bit more than in the last few months.

/me goes and checks his mailbox.

There - another one... 

/me goes to check the thread out.

Heh. nemm already took care of it!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I currently get around 1 e-mail complaint per day, on the average. Which is a bit more than in the last few months.
> 
> /me goes and checks his mailbox.
> 
> ...




So, I need to complain more?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, I need to complain more?   *



I think you need to _increase animosity_; look at the thread's title!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I think you need to increase animosity; look at the thread's title!  *




Is that like _emoton (hate)_?


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CR Greathouse:_
> 
> Is that like emoton (hate)?




Yes, it is similar to the emotion hate, but with the added benefit of +2 on diplomacy, bluff, and intimidate rolls as you are using the 1 gold piece word as opposed to the 1 copper piece word. 

Seriously, I will try to keep the moderators better informed.  Ironically, I have found myself in the middle of a thread when I see insults, and find the moderators have dealt with it.

Morrus, as we have a lot of new people, maybe have a link to the FAQ page or a thread on what makes a good post.


----------



## hong (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah. At the moment, there are more morons than usual. Give it a few weeks, and the number of morons will probably go down.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Yeah. At the moment, there are more morons than usual. Give it a few weeks, and the number of morons will probably go down.  *



You mean to say:

Less morons --> less need for fine, upstanding EN Worlders to use such terms?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Yeah. At the moment, there are more morons than usual. Give it a few weeks, and the number of morons will probably go down.  *




Are we allowed to hunt them to thin the herds?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that like emoton (hate)? *



Yes, kinda.  In some cases, though, it's a combination of that, _confusion_ and barbarian rage.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are we allowed to hunt them to thin the herds?   *



Only king Morrus' forresters are allowed to hunt in the king's forest. All others will be punished as poachers by sheriff Piratecat.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Only king Morrus' forresters are allowed to hunt in the king's forest. All others will be punished as poachers by sheriff Piratecat. *




So i should cease sharpening my wit?  Dang nabit!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So i should cease sharpening my wit?  Dang nabit!
> 
> *



Nah, just go on with it; with your omnipresence, we all believe that you own the boards anyway...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Nah, just go on with it; with your omnipresence, we all believe that you own the boards anyway...  *




lol, excellent.  Now, I just need to change the title to Crothian World and then give Shark World it's own forum.  Then I shall enslave the writers and have them crank out Shark world stuff none stop.  They'll be no one to stop me this time.


----------



## gamecat (Aug 28, 2002)

Darkness Grows...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Darkness Grows... *



Deja vu... 

In what way, BTW? Post count?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Seems the same friendly place as before.. maybe after The Book of Vile Darkness comes out we'll see more backstabbing.  *




Sneak Attacks you mean


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Darkness;_
> 
> Only king Morrus' forresters are allowed to hunt in the king's forest. All others will be punished as poachers by sheriff Piratecat.




Does this mean that Forrester is one of Morrus' forrester or is he just his own forrester?  (Sorry, could not resist.)

Seriously, I think despite some of the remarks of some people, the EN Boards are a very friendly place.

Piratecat, nice job with the humor thread.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does this mean that Forrester is one of Morrus' forrester or is he just his own forrester?  (Sorry, could not resist.)*



Heh. I saw this one coming from a mile away - I just didn't know who would point it out... 

Forrester is just his own forrester, I think - or at least I haven't seen him hang around the "forresters' only" board yet.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. I saw this one coming from a mile away - I just didn't know who would point it out...
> 
> Forrester is just his own forrester, I think - or at least I haven't seen him hang around the "forresters' only" board yet.  *





Maybe he just lurks there bidding his time and waiting to strike.


----------

